# MY AUDI.......let me know what you think



## nfakbc (Oct 15, 2003)

_Modified by nfakbc at 6:06 AM 6-30-2007_


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (nfakbc)*

I think I remember seeing this car forsale on ebay.


----------



## Auditrippin (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (nfakbc)*

I don't like the voting choices, so im not voting. As for the car.... I also believe I have seen that car for sale before. Has many rare parts on it, I hope you plan on completing the project. Have any straight on pics of the front of the car? Would like to see updates of the work you do on it.


----------



## dirtymunki (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (Auditrippin)*

I have a pic of this car from a while ago... don't remember where I got it but I thought the spoiler was pretty cool and that the scoop on the rear quarter better be functional. Way too many people with crap on their car that doesn't do squat, just for looks, here in Cincy. Just for looks doesn't cut it for me... Function over form, or form from function... Sorry, it's my German heritage showing.
I digress, I hope things go well with this car.. at least it looks the part, can it perform the part as well?


----------



## nfakbc (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (dirtymunki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtymunki* »_I have a pic of this car from a while ago... don't remember where I got it but I thought the spoiler was pretty cool and that the scoop on the rear quarter better be functional. Way too many people with crap on their car that doesn't do squat, just for looks, here in Cincy. Just for looks doesn't cut it for me... Function over form, or form from function... Sorry, it's my German heritage showing.
I digress, I hope things go well with this car.. at least it looks the part, can it perform the part as well?

The rear quarter vent was actually used when the radiator was mounted in the trunk. The car had problems keeping the engine cool therefore the radiator was put back in the front.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (nfakbc)*

I would like to see more pictures of this


----------



## nfakbc (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (MFZERO)*

like what in particular would you like to see a picture of?


----------



## nfakbc (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (Auditrippin)*

i have done a lot to the car in the little time that i have had it. i have cut the springs and changed the front rotors to brembo, and my biggest project yet is that i have changed it to standalone and it has yet to start, i have a few more days worth of wiring, and she should start up. i will have some updated pics up VERY SOON but until then, jus letin you know what goin on over here.


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (nfakbc)*

reason for brembo upgrade? lol hahaha i broke a rotor while hitting it back on to the axle when i was cutting the springs. so i had to buy new rotors. why not upgrade


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

so theres the front end. its got problems, i want to make it look a bit more stock without turning it into a big huge procedure. see the problem is, is that the radiator sticks out too far and doesnt line up. i could run it like this i would just rather it be a bit more of a sleeper.
ANY IDEAS???


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

well yesterday was one of the last wiring days. its now been like a week of wiring. here are some pics of the making.


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

yea a bit in the making


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

this is the new stand alone system. its a megasqurit, made by patatron.com the best i have seen and works like nothing else. but this is my audi new brain!


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

ok let me do some explaining. so first ihooked up the megasquirt, connecting all of the wires to where they needed to go. mostly just to relays. then i hooked up he boost modual, had to drill it to the fire wall, then as an expieriment, pat (the founder of the megasquirt and patatron.com) is going to add a program in the megasquirt that he hasnt tried before, but basically i am going to have my boost controller in the laptop that is going to be used to tune the car. also at the flip of a switch i should be able to go from low boost to high boost







. last thing i got done yesterday was the o2 sensor. that wasnt too bad. hooked up nice and then just had to wire it into the megasquirt ecu. NOW THAT I HAVE MY NEW ECU MEGASQUIRT I AM SELLING MY OLD ONE THAT HAS A RACING CHIP IN IT. I AM EITHER GOING TO THROW IT ON EBAY OR IF YOU NEED ON LET ME KNOW AND WE CAN TRY AND WORK SOMETHING OUT.


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

well thats my update. it time to go outside and continue the madness that i enjoy so much


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mojackson2390* »_, pat (the founder of the megasquirt and patatron.com) is going to add a program in the megasquirt that he hasnt tried before, but basically i am going to have my boost controller in the laptop that is going to be used to tune the car. 

pat didnt found megasquirt







he just builds the ecus...
the boost controller doesnt "tune" the car. megatune's auto tune function does. it uses the data from the ms and wideband to make corrections to the fuel map







the boost controller controls boost and thats it


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

true, i know the boost controller doesnt tune the car. i said that i am going to have my boost controller in my laptop, and by using my laptop i will be able to tune my car through my laptop. and the boost controller, controls the boost LEVEL, thats it. thanks for the info though. i learned a thing or two. and by the way what does "nfa" stand for?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mojackson2390* »_ and by the way what does "nfa" stand for?

if you have to ask you dont want to know.


----------



## nfakbc (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

no because my room mate created that, i was just wondering if you knew what that even ment.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (nfakbc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nfakbc* »_no because my room mate created that, i was just wondering if you knew what that even ment.
















i lived with pat and rob in seattle for a while. yes i very much do know what it means


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (nfakbc)*

IIRC you really want to have the shoulder harnesses attached higher up, the optimal angle of the belt from the rear of the seat to the harness bar should be 0 degrees +- no more than 15 degrees. With the angle the belt is currently at it would compress the spine on impact which will result in spinal injury.


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
i lived with pat and rob in seattle for a while. yes i very much do know what it means






























 whats your name? how long have you known them? i just met pat a few months ago, but i have known jason for quit some time, do you know jason aswell? i see that you have an audi 4000g. what do you have in it? how does it run? is there any advice that you could throw my way?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

name is brendon, i worked with pat at bugaid for a while. jason i dont know very well, but i think we have met once at least...
yes i have an 85 4000q. right now she runs great but a bearing in the trans is going out in a bad way so i just parked it for a some mahem...10vt setup on MS with a new trans, motor will be built to take around 500hp on the bottom end


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
yes i have an 85 4000q. right now she runs great but a bearing in the trans is going out in a bad way so i just parked it for a some mahem...10vt setup on MS with a new trans, motor will be built to take around 500hp on the bottom end


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (MFZERO)*

ill have the head gone through but the turbo/mani will be stock for a while. dont have the money to spend on making that 500 quite yet


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

that sounds good! i wish my audi could throw out 500 at the bottom end, but i am pretty sure i will get it to around 350 or 375 hopfully, and that is with an audi 500o turbo motor and a ms. my car should be runing in these next two day







so hopefully i get to start tuning soon














ill keep my fourm updated so if you are interested in seeing how she'll be runing, then check my fourm.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

yeah def do please, id love to take a look at your maps once tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

well today was the moment of truth and she didnt turn over







so now i have to charge the battery. the other problem was, one of the injectors were not fully in the fuel rail and it LEAKED!







now i have to try another attept


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*








well first off the last part that i needed were the fuel rail brackets, keep in mind that these brackets cost me 60 bucks shipped. so in the picture i am showing you how much cutting i had to do inorder to make this things fit. this is what the other one looked like







so now you can see how much i had to cut off of this bracket in order to make it fit. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif yea it sucked! $50 BRACKETS!!!!







in my opinion, they should have not only bolted right in but they should have came with $25!


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

a few days ago i was waiting on my part, and had nothing to work on when it came to my audi, so while i was looking at some magazines i noticed the calipers on one of the cars and i decided to spend the rest of my day............painting my calipers and carriers







i think it looks better than the rusty look


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

i know! the ronals look GOOD! but i thought it would be time to change it up a bit.







i just picked these up about a week ago on ebay







as soon as i get some tires for them then they will be on! and lookin GOOD!


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

WHICH WHEELS WOULD YOU GUYS RUN ON THIS AUDI? BBS OR RONALS?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

Ronals, I'd paint them silver, or a darker charcoal silver...but not black.


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (Sepp)*

i thought about that but i thought gold bbs would just look too good


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

Ronals for sure! They just 'belong'


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (Iroczgirl)*

if those BBS are 4x100 they wont fit anyway


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (JettaSTR4)*

no they are 4x108 but i think i a going to run the ronals for atleast a little while.


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

i have been away for some time now, just started school. not going to let that stop me from my audi though. so lately i have got a new front bumper on my audi to make it look more of a sleeper, ill have pics up later. just lettin u guys know im back!


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Like the engine..........the body needs some work...I like the ground effects....
:|


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mojackson2390* »_the best i have seen and works like nothing else. 

You obviously havent seen much


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (2035cc16v)*

well i should have some pics up sson. but as for an update, here is the status on my audi.....
it has now hit the streets and is in the middle of being tuned. it was runing a bit lean in the begining but with some time and a laptop i got that all fixed. she is now wat i like to call "in progress." the car doesnt idle very solidly but does boost to about 15 psi when its warmed up. i have some small bmw injectors in there that i think are about 185cc and my new injectors are on the way....they are 440cc. so i should gain a bit of hp. it now has about 215 to about 230 hp.....not much but its better than it just sitting in the drive way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the only real problem i seem to have really ran into that has slowed down the process is the fact that i cant seem to find someone to alighn it. i took it to lesswab and they told me that inorder for them to do anything i was going to have to replace a "few" parts.







i think they just didnt want to deal with the tie rods or something!


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

so any ways, this is where i am and if you have ANY MEGA SQUIRT INFO OR ADVICE YOU COULD THROW MY WAY, PLEASE DO! this is my first mega squirt and i havnt ran into any real problems with it its just that there are more options and different things to adjust and mess around with than i know how to. also if you might know of a place around the seattle area that would alighn my car with no questions, please let me know. THANKS


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

shoot momovr6 an IM and tell him you know pat and me (brendon) he works for an place that does alignments in the seattle area...he just did my girls mk2 that got hit and it drives money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

i think im going to check out alighnment plus.







hopfully they will do it. and as far as progress with my car....its come a long ways. i have put new injectors in, 42lbs injectors, and that high imp. it was running great with the 185cc injectors but it jus wasnt fast enough. i am trying to get pictures up but something is wrong with my camera so ima try to figure that out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

alighnment was successful!







about time thouh. it was worth the 165 buck..................i guess. this car is really comin along. hopefully i can get my boost controler in there as soon as i get the chance.


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

i am now at this point.............i have gottenmy bbs wheel on, and a new bumper







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,it looks a lot better.











_Modified by mojackson2390 at 10:30 PM 10-28-2007_


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

here is an updated pic of the engine. its got the injestion system in it and WORKING GREAT minus the fact that i run into a few minor tuning probles every now and then


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

and now the real fun begins. she is going to be completly painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







a dark metalic greyish kina silver. i am only going to remove the clear coat, jus to kinda make things a little easier. not quit sure how i am going to paint the trunk and the engine compartment but hopfully things will work out with out me having to pull the motor. 










_Modified by mojackson2390 at 10:44 PM 10-28-2007_


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

car is comin along, i now have most of the clear coat off and am starting to sand the door and so on. i will post up some pics later.


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

i hate to say this but....the car is now in the booth, and i might be looking to sell it SOON. i dont know why, i love the car, i jus think someone who actual goes to the track should have this car, so it is put to use where it was ment to be used. LOOK OUT AND LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED AT ALL!!!!!!


----------



## nickross (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

I might be interested, but I'm worried you'll be out of my price range.


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (nickross)*

Mmmmm......... can I have your Ronals yet?


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (unimogken)*

i think i have changed my mind about selling it.....the car is now fully painted..(thats y i have been away) i am excited to get it back on the roads and give it more hp. i am looking into upgrades, and i should have picks up soon.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

Let's see some updated pics.
You have improved the car quite a bit considering how it looked in those first pictures. IMO, it looks much better with the front bumper that you put on recently. (Do you plan on getting rid of the big muffler sticking out from the bumper?)
It's a toss-up between the Rials and the BBS's. Either one looks good on the car, and yet they look out of place because the colors don't go with the rest of the car.
How about color matching the centers of the Rials to the car, and seeing how that looks?


_Modified by Jettaboy1884 at 12:49 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

nice


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

NOW FOR SALE!!!










_Modified by mojackson2390 at 8:40 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

i know.....much different but still the same red thing. hahaha. throw me offers!!!!!


----------



## avantge (Jan 29, 2008)

is there an extra speedo in the gauges? cause i'm thinkin maybe you can go faster than what the factory speedo registers now! at least i hope it will when you're finished


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

still for sale!!!! or trade, if you have something turbo, or just clean.


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (avantge)*

car does go faster than factory. probably maxes out at around 160ish but i havnt taken it there, thats just what the old owner told me.
FOR SALE
FOR SALE
FOR SALE 
FOR SALE


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

Where can i buy some rally like mud flaps? i think that would make this car look even better........any ideas?


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

http://www.rallylights.com/Rally/mud_flap.asp


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

How much?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

wow, ironically i think i saw this on car domain or automotive.com a few minutes ago. too bad its out of my price range, id def. drive it. I got a 200t no quattro. had some stuff done to it, but no where as much as yours. :BUMP:


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (Tommy1finger)*

something like 5500....and if it doesnt sell soon...i think im going to keep it through the summer and maybe fall in love with it once again.


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

...im keepin it!!!!! these people dont understand wat they could have got!!!! hahah but now......
ITS BACK TO TUNING!!








luckily i got vwrally here to save the day! haha hes gonna help me out. ill keep you guys posted on how it progresses.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

we have started







but of course we ran into a problem....i have a blown out ball joint, and the noise it is making is so loud we cant really continue tuning until its fixed haha...so i have to order a new one, that and a ball joint and a tie rod and then its back to tuning...but just by fixing up the fuel map there was a drastic change in the performance...the ride is a lot smoother and the fuel delivery i can tell is just smoother all the way around. car pulls pretty good but its still in the process so im happy.


----------



## needa4kq (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

This car was worth buying just for the Abt taxi dash!


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (needa4kq)*

i know! its nice


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

120, 0, 120 120 120


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ugh.


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

well i pulled the motor yesterday...time to get down to buisness and maybe a little extra building...o and brendon by the way i found that my compressor was leaking, that explains the quick drop in those other 2 cyl..i closed up the bypass valve and did it again...now is 120 a low compression or just about right for this motor? i really want to do a nice header and get a better flow. it would be easy because my wastegate is on the down pipe so i wouldnt have to relocate


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

nice man, did you still want to have my buddy do the motor refresh for ya? he is going to get back to me today, it will be much cheaper with the motor out too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
120 isnt too bad, we'll see what it is with a fresh set of rings







i would guess that is pretty good seeing as the motor was somewhat fresh an almost dead even across all four 
my buddy who i talked to about the motor also can build custom turbo manifolds, he can show you some of his work, he is doing my twin turbo manifold


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

nice! yea i think that would really help the flow..i dont know if i want to just swap out for a new turbo now or if this one will satisfy me...i want kind of a crazy manifold...i think im gonna really clean up the enigine bay now though...would your buddy want me to disassemble the engine? cuz i think im going to be doing that just to kina take a look in it my self..yea tell him that i have it all out and see what he might charge now for the basic rebuild and etc...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

he can pull it apart an then have you come down an inspect it. he likes to be the one to take everything apart to make sure its all there when it needs to go back in ya know? 
if you are gonna go all out an want to upgrade your manifold, yes this would be the time to upgrade turbo's as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

well i think i would either redue my down pipe and run the wastegate on the manifold, or jus keep it and do a manifold...i cant find used hybrid turbos for this kkk flange though...but it i did a manifold cant i just change the flange to a more common flange inorder to find a good turbo for a decent price?







haha


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

do you want to re-do your downpipe or manifold or boht? if you re-do the manifold you can use ANY turbo an mount the wastegate where ever you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
id also probably replace the lifters cause that one was never very happy







034motorsports.com has everything for this motor, as well as a ton of turbo options


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

im looking on thier right now haha...what kind of flange would you run?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

the one they make is pretty nice, but i can also have one custom made for a whole lot cheaper..


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

wat would you do in my case? wou ld you jus build the motor more and upgrade the turbo and all that stuff or would you just get a basic rebuild?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

id rebuild it an get it back in the car an get it tuned to run well. you can always upgrade external stuff down the line http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

so i taked to him..and basically i think im getting the basic rebuild with a 3mm bore and new pistions and valves with the rings, a balance and just a basic upgrade exhaust manifold...i think thats it haha i am getting a list of materials, prices, the work getting done and a rough time estimate...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

right on man get onit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thing is gonna be a beast when she hits the streets again


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

yea he said an easy 300 to the wheels





















and thats with the stock k26 still


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

yeah i would definatly agree with that, that otta be plenty of fun for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

yea i just gotta save money and put about 500 up front...this is a really great price the more i think about it...he is givin me a great deal...i just gotta try and sell me bbs wheels and tires to try and make a little extra cash haha


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

his work is top notch as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif check out his cars while you are there


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

the engine is apart...and yea...piston # 2 is cracked and broken


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

haha! oh snap well i guess we found the cuplrit of the no compression cylinger!
i would not be surprised if the extremly un-tuned map you ran on for so long was the contributing factor to that


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

that actually makes PERFECT sense haha...now where can i find a single cylinder? and rings?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

chat with the guys at 034, dunno if you can get just one piston, but definatly get a full set of rings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4valvemk2 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (VWralley)*

I always wondered what happened to this car. I remember seeing it in the Queen Anne neighborhood near my buddy Gus's old house like 3 years ago. Good to see you've rejuvinated it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (4valvemk2)*

yea except i am now parting it out.....everything or im selling it all in one while its in pieces haha..i have to leave state so no more audi for me


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: MY AUDI.......let me know what you think (mojackson2390)*

Well thats crappy! 
You had an awesome collection of rare items all on one car!


----------

